# Hello ! Been lurking for a while.



## gram (May 4, 2009)

Hi all,

I've been reading up on here a lot recently but have taken my sweet time about saying hello. Not so much out of shyness, just been a busy bee and I get too addicted to forums easily.

Owned a Misano Red '52 TTC 225 for 7 months now and enjoying it a lot, I bought this car for 'practical' reasons (how many times do you hear that...) as my old MG TF was just a bit too small.

Found lots of useful info here already, but I'm sure I'll have some mods of my own to share someday !


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

welcome to the TTF

misano red 225 - happy days


----------



## gram (May 4, 2009)

Ha. I feel suitably teased already at seeing what my car would look like with new wheels and valance.

Must... resist...



Thanks for the welcome !


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome have a look here you might want to join :wink: www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. 8)


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum, have a look at www.ttoc.co.uk


----------

